# iPad Estimating



## Popp's Painting (Apr 30, 2017)

I am looking for some affordable estimating software to use on my iPad. I want to bring technology into my business to estimate on site and email customers with quotes and invoices. What is everyone using? Have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmericanVeteranPaint (Nov 29, 2016)

Popp's Painting said:


> I am looking for some affordable estimating software to use on my iPad. I want to bring technology into my business to estimate on site and email customers with quotes and invoices. What is everyone using? Have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I use leveler, its great for ipad, iphone, or PC. Once you input how you want your estimate to look its a click away for each homeowner. Here are a few pictures of a basic estimate. (Already had the job so its very basic)


----------



## AmericanVeteranPaint (Nov 29, 2016)

Forgot to mention its free.


----------



## Popp's Painting (Apr 30, 2017)

AmericanVeteranPaint said:


> Forgot to mention its free.




It’s funny, I just downloaded that app about 10 minutes ago. I’m trying to figure it out. I do like free. I also saw the one called Painting Contractor Estimate for $6.99. Does this app also figure how many gallons you need or do you just figure that out yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmericanVeteranPaint (Nov 29, 2016)

Popp's Painting said:


> It’s funny, I just downloaded that app about 10 minutes ago. I’m trying to figure it out. I do like free. I also saw the one called Painting Contractor Estimate for $6.99. Does this app also figure how many gallons you need or do you just figure that out yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no app for that, just gotta figure that one yourself. If you do plan on using leveler let me know, I can send you some pre written templates that I created to help you a bit.


----------



## Popp's Painting (Apr 30, 2017)

AmericanVeteranPaint said:


> There is no app for that, just gotta figure that one yourself. If you do plan on using leveler let me know, I can send you some pre written templates that I created to help you a bit.


Thanks for your help. Any info you can give me will be helpful. It would be great to see your pre written templates and catalog. 

I would have PM you and post my email address but I guess I don't have enough privileges on the website yet.


----------

